# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Προπονηση για μεγιστη μυικη υπετροφια - ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος.

## beefmeup

Ανηκετε στην κατηγορια της παλιας σχολης οσον αφορα τις προπονησεις με βαρη που ακολουθουν την λογικη χαμηλες επαναληψεις με περισοτερα κιλα ?
Πιστευετε οτι αυτος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος για να υπαρξει μεγιστη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση ?
Αν ναι,δεν ειστε οι μονοι και μαζι με εσας κ η αθρογραφος του παροντος που πιστευει σε ενα ευρος επαναληψεων απο 6-10 ανα σετ.
Παρολα αυτα προσφατες μελετες εχουν δειξει οτι τελικα αυτος μπορει να μην ειναι και ο καλυτερος τροπος.

*Περισοτερες επαναληψεις μπορει να ειναι καλυτερες.

*Η κλασσικη προσεγγιση για προπονησεις με βαρη ειναι ενα προτεινομενο ποσοστο κιλων που σηκωνουμε να ανηκει στο 70% της μεγιστης μας,η σε ενα αριθμο επαναληψεων ανα σε απο 6-10 με αυτο το βαρος (1,2).
Προσφατη μελετη ομως εδειξε οτι με ενα χαμηλοτερο βαρος και ενα μεγαλυτερο ευρος επαναληψεων ανα σετ , μπορουμε να επιτυχουμε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα την μυικη αναπτυξη (3).

Στην μελετη αυτη οι συμμετεχοντες ετκελεσαν 4 σετ εκτασεις ποδιων με διαφορετικα φορτια και ευρος επαναληψεων.

90% της μεγιστης μεχρι αστοχιας που αντιστοιχουσε σε 180 λιβρες και 5 επαναληψεις.

30% της μεγιστης μεχρι αστοχιας που αντιστοιχουσε σε 62 λιβρες και 24 επαναληψεις.

30% της μεγιστης με ενα συνολικο φορτιο αντιστοιχο με αυτος της πρωτης ομαδας του 90% της μεγιστης , που αντιστοιχουσε σε 62 λιβρες κ 14 επαναληψεις.

Οι ερευνητες μετρησαν τη μυοινιδιακη υπετροφια σε συναρτηση με διαφορα αλλα αναβολικα μονοπατια που αφορουν τους μυς.

Αυτη ειναι η πρωτη μελετη που δειχνει οτι προπονηση με χαμηλο φορτιο και μεγαλης εντασης (30% εως αστοχια) δινει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αποτι ενα μεγαλο φορτιο με χαμηλη ενταση (90% εως αστοχια).
Συγκεκριμενα η ομαδα με το 30% εδωσε παρομοιες αυξησεις στην μυοινιδιακη υπετροφια με αυτη που εδωσε η ομαδαδα του 90% μεχρι και 4 ωρες μετα την προπονηση, μονο που η ομαδα του 30% κρατησε αυτο το ανεβασμενο επιπεδο εως και 24 ωρες μετα το περας της προπονησης.
Επισης η ομαδα του 30% εδωσε μεγαλυτερη αποκριση σε διαφορα μονοπατια αναβολισμου σε σχεση με τις αλλες ομαδες.


*Τι σημαινει αυτο.*

Η μελετη αυτη αντιτιθεται με παλιοτερες αποψεις οτι τα μεγαλα φορτια ειναι απαραιτητα για να επιτυχουμε μεγιστη μυικη υπετροφια (1,2,4,5).
Ειναι εμφανες οτι το ευρος της μυικης υπετροφιας μετα απο προπονηση με βαρη δεν ειναι εξαρτουμενο μονο απο το φορτιο αυτο καθ'αυτο αλλα και απο το ευρος του συνολικου ογκου προπονησης ,στην προκειμενη περιτπωση των αριθμο επαναληψεων.
Ετσι ο συνολικος ογκος των μυικων συσπασεων (αριθμος επαναληψεων) ανεξαρτητως του φορτιου (κιλων) μπορει να δωσει καλυτερη κινητοποιηση των κινητηριων μοναδων καθως κ επιστρατευση περισοτερων μυικων ινων.

Σιγουρα τωρα αυτο που περναει απο το μυαλο του καθενος ειναι οτι " Πρεπει να σηκωνω σαν χαζογκομενα , για να φτιαξω μυς?"
Εδω θελω να τονισω οτι η ερευνα αυτη εξετασε μια προπονηση με βαρη με 4 σετ και το απαοτελεσμα αυτης στην μυοινιδιακη υπετροφια.
Για να εχουμε μια ολοκληρωμενη εικονα πρεπει να δουμε περισοτερες ερευνες μεγαλυτερης διαρκειας.
Για περισοτερες πληροφοριες πανω σε αυτο το κομματι διαβαστε και >εδω<
Εχετε υποψιν σαν ομως οτι για να κανει διαφορα η προπονηση με χαμηλοτερα κιλα / περισοτερες επαναληψεις πρεπει να φτανετε μεχρι αστοχια.

ΠΗΓΗ : Monica Mollica μεσα απο το Brinkzone.com

1 American College of Sports Medicine position stand. Progression models in resistance training for healthy adults. Medicine and science in sports and exercise. 2009 Mar;41(3):687-708.
2 Kraemer WJ, Fleck SJ. Optimizing Strenght Training: Designing Nonlinear Periodization Workouts: Human Kinetics; 2007.
3 Burd NA, West DW, Staples AW, et al. Low-load high volume resistance exercise stimulates muscle protein synthesis more than high-load low volume resistance exercise in young men. PloS one. 2010;5(8):e12033.
4 Campos GE, Luecke TJ, Wendeln HK, et al. Muscular adaptations in response to three different resistance-training regimens: specificity of repetition maximum training zones. European journal of applied physiology. 2002 Nov;88(1-2):50-60.
5 Kraemer WJ, Ratamess NA. Fundamentals of resistance training: progression and exercise prescription. Medicine and science in sports and exercise. 2004 Apr;36(4):674-88

----------


## GEORGE.P

:02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: fuck me μια έτσι μια αλλιώς μου φαίνεται οι έρευνες μούφες είναι!!!

----------


## beefmeup

χαχα,δεν εχεις αδικο...ριξε ομως μια ματια κ στο αρθρο του φορουμ που αναφερω απο πανω..υπηρξε κ αλλη μια ερευνα η οποια εγινε σε βαθος καποιου χρονου σε νεους κ επιβεβαιωσε αυτην εδω στα αποτελεσματα..
ετσι για περισοτερο καψιμο.. :01. Razz:

----------


## GEORGE.P

βεντούζαααααααα!!!!!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## average_joe

οι επαναληψεις που αναφερονται σαφως και ειναι μερος της υπερτροφιας, καποιοι συγγραφεις το αναφερουν ως metabolic work, ακομα και οι strength oriented προπονητες/ αθλητες το αναφερουν ως beach work.
προφανως και οι κινεζοι αρσιβαριστες δεν ειναι χαζοι που εχουν προσθεσει ενα καρο επαναληψεις στις βοηθητικες.
αυτο που γραφει το αρθρο ειναι γνωστο υπηρχε ηδη η μετααναλυση των wernbom et al που αναφερεται στο ποσο σημαντικο ειναι το volume για την υπερτροφια, αυτο που δεν ηταν γνωστο ειναι το ελαχιστο δυνατο threshold (30%), με αυτο το ποσοστο να ναι εξαιρετικα χαμηλο.
η δυσκολια σε αυτο το συστημα νομιζω εγκειται στο να μην σταματησει ο αλλος πριν φτασει στην αστοχια λογω της μεγαλης κοπωσης και της αισθησης καψιματος που επερχεται με τις πολλες επαναληψεις.
επιπλεον αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει ακομα και ετσι να υπαρχει μια αυξηση κιλων εστω και μικρης κλιμακας με τον καιρο, για να γινεται η διαταραχη ομοιοστασης που απαιτειται ετσι ωστε το σωμα να αποφασισει να βαλει λιγο κρεας παραπανω.
ο συνδυασμος χαμηλων επαναλ και αρκετων κιλων στις βασικες με υψηλες επαν. και λιγα κιλα στις βοηθητικες που αναφερεται και στο αρθρο του φορουμ εναι μαλλον η καλυτερη προσεγγιση (αν εχει και αυξημενη συχνοτητα ακομα καλυτερα).

και μια αναλυση της ερευνας απο τον matt perryman

Intensity & Training to Failure [Muscle Gain]




> In Conclusion
> 
>     1. _There’s a volume component to hypertrophy. Mechanical work, as determined by volume load (load * reps), is the trigger for growth. Intensity is only a permissive factor; you need your weights to be ‘heavy enough’ but you also need to do enough reps with those weights._
>     2. The fatigue element is important, perhaps more than the actual weight used (as long as the weight is above a minimum threshold). Using various rep ranges is likely useful to avoid staleness, and can be productive as long as effort is high and you train to a high percentage of your maximum ability. If you’re using RPE scores, train to a point where you only have 1-2 reps left, and occasionally go all-out for maximum reps.
>   3.   Higher reps make it easier to rack up volume. Lower reps are better at building strength. Using a combination of low and high reps can attack the problem from different directions, and otating between the two helps avoid staleness.
>   4.  You don’t have to limit yourself to dynamic contractions. This method of constant-tension, peak-contraction training appears to work with isometrics and partial movements as well as anything.

----------


## TheWorst

Λεω να το δοκιμασω οταν αρχισω σε λιγο ογκο εφοσον εχω τις συνθηκες για καλη διατροφη.Καλυτερο απο τη προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## steg

Μυοινιδιακή υπερτροφία, που σημαίνει βασικά δύναμη (αφού τον όγκο στους μύες τον δίνει κυρίως η σαρκοπλασμική υπερτροφία), με λίγα κιλά; Αυτό ανατρέπει μποντιμπιλντερική πρακτική δεκαετιών. Εκτός αν δεν ερμηνεύω σωστά τα πορίσματα.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Γενικά πιστεύω, για όλες τις ασκήσεις, το εύρος 8-12 είναι το καλύτερο και από άποψη επαναλήψεων και time under tension αλλά και μπορείς να βάλεις σεβαστά κιλά. Πχ προτιμότερο είναι να κάνεις 40χ12 κάμψεις δικεφάλων παρά 30χ20. Το 1ο σετ βγαίνει χονδρικά σε 40 δευτερόλεπτα (άμα κάνεις νορμάλ αρνητικές εκρηκτικές θετικές) και το 2ο 60 sec+.

----------


## vagos789

30% του max για 24 επαναληψεις ακουγεται δυσκολο και σιγουρα δεν θα νιωθεις σαν γκομενα μετα τις πρωτες 15

----------


## steg

Το θέμα είναι αν με τόσες επαναλήψεις θα πετύχεις όντως πυκνότερα μυοϊνίδια, δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη δύναμη. Π.χ. αν το 1RM σου στον πάγκο είναι 100 κιλά και θέλεις να ανέβεις στα 110, είναι καλύτερα να κάνεις σετ των 24x30 αντί για 5x90; Είναι ασαφές σε ποια ακριβώς υπερτροφία αναφέρεται η έρευνα. Στην αρχή είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι μιλάει για μυοϊνίδια, αλλά μετά λέει "για μέγιστη μυική υπερτροφία" και απ' αυτό συμπεραίνω ότι περιλαμβάνει και το σαρκόπλασμα. Επίσης, δεν μας λέει απολύτως τίποτα για τους συμμετέχοντες στην έρευνα. Ήταν "λαπάδες"; Ήταν έμπειροι λίφτερς; Ήταν κάτι ενδιάμεσο; Πιστεύω ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## vagos789

Συνηθως αν οχι παντα,στις ερευνες αυτες τα...ινδικα χοιρίδια δεν ειναι advanced ασκουμενοι ή κατι τετοιο,ειναι απο τελειως λαπαδες εως ελαφρα γυμναζομενοι.
Αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι σε καποιον προχωρημενο bodybuilder θα ειχε αλλο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## vagos789

Δοκιμασα να κανω προπονηση στηθος/χερια με 20-25 επαναληψεις (to failure) και 3-4 σετ
Τα αποτελεσματα δεν θα τα ελεγα ενθαρρυντικα:
Δεν υπηρξε υποψια DOMS και γενικοτερα "πιασιματος" 
Νομιζω θα μπορουσα την επομενη μερα να προπονηθω παλι στα ιδια σημεια χωρις κανενα προβλημα

Οποτε θα ελεγα οτι το κατεβασμα της πυραμιδας για μενα συνεχιζει να αποτελει την καλυτερη δυνατη επιλογη,ειδικα για μεγαλες μυικες ομαδες.
Και δευτερη επιλογη τα τυπου 3 Χ 12

----------


## TheWorst

οι επαναληψεις ειναι λιγες.

----------


## vaggan

φετος θα φορεθει και απο εμενα μια και εφτιαξα home gym και δεν εχω στην κατοχη μου αρκετα κιλα με πονοκεφαλιαζει αν θα χρησιμοποιησω σε ολα πολλες επαναληψεις ανω των 12 με κανονικο διαλλειμα η απλα να παιζω περισσοτερα σετ με μικροτερο διαλλειμα και οσο περνανε τα σετ να μειωνονται οι επαναληψεις αλλα να μην πεφτω ποτε κατω απο 8 λογικα το δευτερο θα κανω ξεκινωντας σχετικα με πολλες και φθανοντας σε λιγοτερες

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Δοκιμασα να κανω προπονηση στηθος/χερια με 20-25 επαναληψεις (to failure) και 3-4 σετ
> Τα αποτελεσματα δεν θα τα ελεγα ενθαρρυντικα:
> Δεν υπηρξε υποψια DOMS και γενικοτερα "πιασιματος" 
> Νομιζω θα μπορουσα την επομενη μερα να προπονηθω παλι στα ιδια σημεια χωρις κανενα προβλημα
> 
> Οποτε θα ελεγα οτι το κατεβασμα της πυραμιδας για μενα συνεχιζει να αποτελει την καλυτερη δυνατη επιλογη,ειδικα για μεγαλες μυικες ομαδες.
> Και δευτερη επιλογη τα τυπου 3 Χ 12


Τι σημασία έχουν τα doms με μυική ανάπτυξη;

----------


## GEORGE.P

> Τι σημασία έχουν τα doms με μυική ανάπτυξη;


απλά σε εμάς τα στραβάδια που δεν έχουμε ακόμα μάθει να καταλαβαίνουμε πότε έχει γυμναστεί ο μύς είναι ένα σημάδι οτι <<κάτι κάναμε>> :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτεροι τρόποι να καταλαβαίνεις ότι κάτι έκανες (τα doms δεν είναι καν άμμεσος τρόπος) όπως πχ να έχεις πρόοδο σε κιλά ή επαναλήψεις ή time under tension ή μικρότερα διαλείμματα ή κάποια πρόοδο σε οτιδήποτε από αυτά.

----------


## vagos789

> Τι σημασία έχουν τα doms με μυική ανάπτυξη;


Θεωρω οτι υπαρχει σχεση,λογω μυικης μικροκαταστροφης.
Αλλα το βασικοτερο για μενα ειναι οτι πρακτικα δεν κουραστηκα με αυτο το προγραμμα
Θα μπορουσα μαλλον να το κανω καθε μερα
Οταν κανω το "κλασσικο" θελω 2 μερες rest τουλαχιστον για την μυικη ομαδα,οχι απαραιτητα DOMS αλλα οπωσδηποτε κουραση 

Πιστευω εν τέλει οτι το προγραμμα δεν ειναι χρησιμο για καποιον προχωρημενο
Ειναι χρησιμο για αρχαριους,για μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες και ενδεχομενως για οσους εχουν σκοπο την μυικη αντοχη

----------


## TheWorst

Αμα εχεις μεγαλυτερη προπονητικη συχνοτητα ισως να μην εχεις ντομς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

τα dooms ειναι θεμα μυικης ομαδας αυτο εχω δει πχ μοιριαια δικεφαλα οταν εχω αρσεις θανατου και  στηθος οταν βαζω ασκηση εκτασεων σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχουν να κανουν με μυικη αναπτυξη πιο πολυ θεμα του τι ασκησεις βαζεις ειναι και πως επιδρουν στο μυ οι ασκησεις και φυσικα μυικης ομαδας και αυτα ομως αν ειναι καλα προπονημενοι οι μυες παυουν να υφηστανται μια μυικη ομαδα που δεν ειχα ποτε doms ηταν οι ωμοι

----------


## TheWorst

στους ωμους για πρωτη φορα ειχα ντομς οταν δοκιμασω το gvt 10χ10 με τις πιεσεις κλειστη λαβη , ας ειναι για τρικεφαλα.

----------


## vagos789

> Αμα εχεις μεγαλυτερη προπονητικη συχνοτητα ισως να μην εχεις ντομς


Ναι,και αν δεν αλλαζουν και οι ασκησεις,σιγουρα.

----------


## TheWorst

παιξε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα καθε μυικη ομαδα τουλαχιστον και θα δεις πιστευω. Αλλαζε ασκησεις αφοβα  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

> στους ωμους για πρωτη φορα ειχα ντομς οταν δοκιμασω το gvt 10χ10 με τις πιεσεις κλειστη λαβη , ας ειναι για τρικεφαλα.


ισως οπως ειπα φιλε ειναι δωρο αδωρο και θεμα μιας ασκησης που ισως περισοτερο στρετσινγκ δημιουργει στον μυ με αποτελεσμα περισσοτερους μικροτραυματισμους-σκισιματα-στον μυ παρα μυικη αναπτυξη πχ αρσεις θανατου ποναω μερικες φορες και εξι μερες μετα αλλα ειναι υποαναπτυκτοι :01. Razz:  σε γενικες γραμμες σε σχεση με αλλα σημεια μου.. το πρηξιμο σε αυτο τον τομεα την ωρα που ασκουμαι με εχει καθοδηγησει πολυ καλυτερα αποτι τα ντουμς εχω προσεξει οτι στα σημεια που πρηζομαι καλα εκεινη την ωρα ειναι και αυτα που αναπτυσσονται καλυτερα και οι ωμοι μου πριζονται καλα

----------


## El Topo

> παιξε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα καθε μυικη ομαδα τουλαχιστον και θα δεις πιστευω. Αλλαζε ασκησεις αφοβα


Αν καποιος παιζει βαρια σετ δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει ικανοποιητικη αποκατασταση γυμναζοντας 2 φορες τη βδομαδα την καθε μυικη ομαδα.

Εγω ειχα δοκιμασει να παιζω 2 φορες τη βδομαδα χερια για να πετυχω γρηγοροτερη μυικη αναπτυξη και περυχα ακριβως το αντιθετο, δηλαδη στασιμοτητα και εντονη αισθηση κοπωσης.
Γι'αυτο πιστευω πως αν η προπονηση ειναι σωστη και φτανει μεχρι fail, μια φορα τη βδομαδα για καθε μυικη ομαδα ειναι το ιδανικοτερο.

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν μιλαω για αποκατασταση , αλλα για το ντομς. Οσο πιο συχνα προπονεις τον μυ τοσο λιγοτερα θα εχεις. Αν μιλαμε για απλο σπλιτακι 2 φορες την εβδομαδα χωρις να φτανεις σε failure ομως ειναι οκ.

----------


## vagos789

> Αν καποιος παιζει βαρια σετ δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει ικανοποιητικη αποκατασταση γυμναζοντας 2 φορες τη βδομαδα την καθε μυικη ομαδα.
> 
> Εγω ειχα δοκιμασει να παιζω 2 φορες τη βδομαδα χερια για να πετυχω γρηγοροτερη μυικη αναπτυξη και περυχα ακριβως το αντιθετο, δηλαδη στασιμοτητα και εντονη αισθηση κοπωσης.
> Γι'αυτο πιστευω πως αν η προπονηση ειναι σωστη και φτανει μεχρι fail, μια φορα τη βδομαδα για καθε μυικη ομαδα ειναι το ιδανικοτερο.


Πιστευω οτι οι μεγαλες μυικες ομαδες θα μπορουσαν να προπονηθουν 2 φορες χωρις προβλημα,με την προϋποθεση οτι θα ειχαν πολυ καλη αποκατατασταση,δηλαδη υπνος και φαγητο ολα πολυ καλα.
Για μικροτερες μυικες ομαδες οπως χερια και ωμους,ισως να ειναι too much οι 2 φορες,δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις.
Για γαμπες και κοιλιακους παντως,προσωπικα κανω κατ'ελαχιστον 2 και αν ειχα τον χρονο ισως εκανα εως και 5.

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά, η έρευνα με ικανοποιεί... τελευταίο χρόνο κατόπιν δοκιμών σε προπονήσεις πολλών επαναλήψεων (15-25), το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απόλυτα ικανοποιητικό. Παράλληλα έκανα και προπονήσεις εύρους επαναλήψεων 6-12. Ο συνδυασμός έφερα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα δίχως ιδιαιτερότητες στη διατροφή και ανάγκη υποστήριξης συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής. Απλά χρειάζεται δοκιμές στο να μην φτάνει το σώμα σε υπερκόπωση και να μην μπορεί να ανταποκρίνεται στη προπόνηση. Η υποστήριξη της αερόβιας προπόνησης θεωρώ πως είναι απαραίτητη υποστήριξη της αντοχής στην ένταση προπόνησης.
Ο τελικός απολογισμός είναι το σώμα να έρχεται πιο γρήγορα σε καλή σωματική κατάσταση, χαμηλό σωματικό λίπος και τονωμένοι μυς.
Η επαλήθευση της έρευνας είναι και το επίπεδο του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding που χρησιμοποιεί αυτό τον τρόπο προπόνησης και βλέπουμε αθλητές να εξελίσσονται πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Kostis20

Οι πολλές επαναλήψεις φέρνουν αντοχή. 
Τα μεγάλα βάρη φέρνουν όγκο. 

Δεν είναι λογικό λοιπόν, ότι για να μπορείς να σηκώνεις μεγάλα βάρη θα πρέπει να έχεις πρώτα αντοχή; Κατά τη γνώμη μου, και ως αρχάριος στην προπόνηση και ως φυσικοθεραπευτής, πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας συνδυασμός. Δηλαδή, ακόμα κι αν το ζητούμενό σου είναι μόνο ο όγκος, θα πρέπει απαραίτητα να έχεις και την ανάλογη αντοχή.

----------


## vagos789

Ο ογκος ομως σημαινει και αντοχη:
Αν εγω σηκωνω πχ 100 κιλα,αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορω να κανω πολλες επαναληψεις με 20 κιλα.Αν σηκωνω 200 κιλα,προφανως ακομα περισσοτερες.
Αυτο το αποτελεσμα μαλιστα επιτυγχανεται μονο με την χρηση προπονησης με πολλα βαρη και λιγες επαναληψεις,δεν χρειαζεται καν να στοχευσεις στην βελτιωση αντοχης 

Αυτο τι μας δειχνει;Οτι καθε ειδους προπονηση επιφερει -αναποφευκτα- βελτιωσεις σε ολο το "πακετο"

----------

